# Magloire traded for D. Mason and a pick



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Mason is a 17 ppg scorer at either the 2 or 3 spots. It leaves the Hornets a bit cramped there, but it's a good return for a player who was going to leave, somehow, some way.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2204385


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I love this deal for New Orleans. Mason is so active and high energy that he will play well next to Smith and Paul.

PG - Paul/Claxton
SG - Smith/Snyder
SF - Mason/Nachbar/Butler
PF - Brown/West/Bass
C - Andersen/Vroman/Lampe


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Losing a good post player hurts but this team is rebuilding either way. If all goes well that pick shouldn't be too horrible either. I like it for both teams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually losing Magloire doesn't hurt at all. Dude only played 19 games last year, wanted out and has been underachieving quite a bit. They stole Desmond Mason as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

HKF said:


> Actually losing Magloire doesn't hurt at all. Dude only played 19 games last year, wanted out and has been underachieving quite a bit. They stole Desmond Mason as far as I'm concerned.


If he wasn't going to play then your right they didn't lose anything. I think it's a good trade for both teams as they both get something they wanted.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

In Smith, Nachbar, Macijauskas, Mason, Butler and Snyder, it's fair to say that the Hornets are now pretty stocked with young talent on the wings.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

HKF said:


> Actually losing Magloire doesn't hurt at all. Dude only played 19 games last year, wanted out and has been underachieving quite a bit. They stole Desmond Mason as far as I'm concerned.


Yeah he played only 23 games last year but before that he played in 82 games 3 seasons straight. 

As far as trying to win games this year it hurts, but atleast their pick will be higher and Mason is fun to watch. 

But I don't see how trading a 14/10 27 year old C for a 17/4 undersized SF is a steal. It was a decent trade with the pick and under the circumstances. 

Do the Hornets have the worst frontcourt in the league now?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Paul, JR, and Mason

Wow that is going to be exciting. It will definetly put fans in the stands


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think this has to do with Lampe. I think PJ Brown will play Center and Lampe will get most of the minutes at PF, unless David West gets himself together. 

The Paul/Smith/Mason trio could end up resembling the Kidd/Carter/Jefferson trio given time.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

MentalPowerHouse said:


> Do the Hornets have the worst frontcourt in the league now?



Yeah, probably. Meanwhile the Bucks now have Bogut, Magloire, Gadzuric, and Joe Smith.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

yeah, the frontcourt is looking like calista flockhart now...the backcourt and wings are going to be explosive though. The tandem of Paul/Smith/Mason will be fun to watch


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i wouldve liked to see it be a trade for gadzuric and mason for magloire, because playing Brown out of position at C at his age wears him down considerably quicker. but, as for the trade itself, im ECSTATIC. If you look back to some of our trade ideas last year, I repeatedly mentioned Desmond Mason as a player that I would like to see come to the hornets, and now that its solidified I can truly say we will be one of the most exciting 1-2-3 punch in the league.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Good Luck Mags  
Damn it hurts to see players go...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Hornets fans are going to love Desmond. He is a high energy player who can bring the house down with just one spectacular dunk. The fans loved him during his days with the Sonics, too.

G-Force


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Good trade for the Hornets, because Jamaal Magloire didn't want to be there anymore and if they'd waited another season with him sitting on the bench, they couldn't have gotten anything for him.



KokoTheMonkey said:


> I think this has to do with Lampe. I think PJ Brown will play Center and Lampe will get most of the minutes at PF, unless David West gets himself together.


I agree, the Hornets made this trade because Lampe surprised them and they want to get him minutes. I posted last week that Lampe's performance opened the door for them to trade Brown or Magloire.



> The Paul/Smith/Mason trio could end up resembling the Kidd/Carter/Jefferson trio given time.


Hard to see Desmond Mason ever becoming as good as Richard Jefferson. He's actually almost three years older than Jefferson.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

man if magloire gets injured this would look bad for the bucks


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

It needs to be said that Mason is an Oklahoman legend. I do not doubt that factors into the trade.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ive been back home all day and away from the computer. I love this trade. Ill miss Magloire but I wanted Mason all along. He was one of the players in the league I thought would do really really well in a Hornets uniform...


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Not crazy about trading a big for a small.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

HORNETSFAN said:


> Not crazy about trading a big for a small.


I would have liked to see the Bucks give up one of the biggies they have stocked piled but what are you going to do? Nice trade either way


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> Hard to see Desmond Mason ever becoming as good as Richard Jefferson. He's actually almost three years older than Jefferson.




I wasn't really comparing the trios as far as caliber, because Paul might never be as good as Kidd, and JR Smith might never be as good as the "real" Vince Carter.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Hornets fans are going to love Desmond. He is a high energy player who can bring the house down with just one spectacular dunk. The fans loved him during his days with the Sonics, too.
> 
> G-Force


 Exactly. The Hornets may pick up some more fans just because of Mason being a Cowboy, his character off the court and his play on the court.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

MentalPowerHouse said:


> Yeah he played only 23 games last year but before that he played in 82 games 3 seasons straight.
> 
> As far as trying to win games this year it hurts, but atleast their pick will be higher and Mason is fun to watch.
> 
> ...


does being undersized matter when you can jump out of the arena


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> does being undersized matter when you can jump out of the arena


It does as you get older.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Mason is a very solid player who will fit in with the style of play the Hornets want, but I still think they should have waited on it to see if Magloire would have raised his trade value over the next few months. That works both ways of course, he could have gotten injured again or just could have played poorly, but since he's a rare good Center, I doubt his trade value would have gone down. 

The Hornets definitley need a big men in the draft the next few years.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

MentalPowerHouse said:


> Do the Hornets have the worst frontcourt in the league now?


No, Hawks have even worse frontcourt..

I think this was ok trade for us.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

This was a GREAT trade for us. 

I like acquiring Desmond Mason, as we now have freak athletes at the 2 and 3 next to Chris Paul in J.R. Smith and Desmond Mason. However, everyone seems to be overlooking the glue that held this trade together-- the 2006 1st round pick!!! That is HUGE for us!!! Stockpiling draft picks is the best way to rebuild. We got our PG and SG of the future already and have pretty good depth at the SF in Mason, Nachbar, Butler, and others. Obviously, our weakness is our frontcourt. However, that weakness will hold us back and allow us to get a high draft pick next year. We will now also have AT LEAST a middle 1st round pick from the Bucks (here's hoping its between 7 and 13!!). We can draft 2 quality big men w/ the picks, trade for a higher pick, or trade for a proven, veteran big man. Two 1st round draft picks is so important and gives you amazing flexibility. Rebuilding takes time, but we are making great progress!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

What good PF-C are in next years draft?


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Aldridge, Splitter Boone, Williams and Bargnani are the top big prospects at this point.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Josh McRoberts, Andrea Bargnani, LaMarcus Aldridge, Tiago Splitter, Shelden Williams, Josh Boone, Nick Fazekas, Taj Gray, Mirza Begic.

I think one of those players will be Hornet after next draft..


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Josh McRoberts, Andrea Bargnani, LaMarcus Aldridge, Tiago Splitter, Shelden Williams, Josh Boone, Nick Fazekas, Taj Gray, Mirza Begic.
> 
> I think one of those players will be Hornet after next draft..



Personally, as much as I hate to say it b/c I'm a Tar Heel fan, I think Shelden Williams would be a GREAT pick up for the Hornets.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

This trade is great for the New Orleans. I think Desmond Mason will have a blow-out year. Firstly, he is the best player on the team so they will be more dependent on him. Secondly, he's back home.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

dynamiks said:


> This trade is great for the New Orleans. I think Desmond Mason will have a blow-out year. Firstly, he is the best player on the team so they will be more dependent on him. Secondly, he's back home.


Desmond is a great pick up, but he's not the best player on the team. I hope he does have a break-out year tho. Him breaking out to go along w/ Milwaukee's 1st round pick make this a great trade.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

jalen5 said:


> Desmond is a great pick up, but he's not the best player on the team. I hope he does have a break-out year tho. Him breaking out to go along w/ Milwaukee's 1st round pick make this a great trade.



Then why in the world is he averaging only 18 minutes a game? What kind of life is that, from the Captain of Bucks to one of the ****tiest players (STATISTICALLY!!!) on the team? What's wrong with him? I'm asking you as a Mason fan from Toronto to actual people in NO. What's the deal?


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Then why in the world is he averaging only 18 minutes a game? What kind of life is that, from the Captain of Bucks to one of the ****tiest players (STATISTICALLY!!!) on the team? What's wrong with him? I'm asking you as a Mason fan from Toronto to actual people in NO. What's the deal?


Give him some time. He's gotta get used to the players around him, the coaches, and the system. His minutes will continually increase and he'll be an effective player for New Orleans.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

jalen5 said:


> Give him some time. He's gotta get used to the players around him, the coaches, and the system. His minutes will continually increase and he'll be an effective player for New Orleans.



I agree, give him some time. From what I understand Scott's system isn't one to be learned very easily. It would have helped had they had Desmond in the off season which would have given him more time. He'll eventually get it and gain more playing time.


----------

